
0.0% of Icelanders 25 years or younger believe God created the world - coloneltcb
http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/00-icelanders-25-years-or-younger-believe-god-created-world-new-poll-reveals
======
gus_massa
As other user said in another thread, polls are very sensitive to the exact
redaction of the questions, so take this with a grain of salt.

The article has too few details: Was it an online poll, a telephone pool or a
street poll?

The data are in [http://sidmennt.is/wp-content/uploads/Lífsskoðanir-
Íslending...](http://sidmennt.is/wp-content/uploads/Lífsskoðanir-Íslendinga-
Siðmennt.pdf) (linked in the article). I don't read Icelandic, but with some
help of Google translator I found that the numbers are in the page 16.

It says that of the persons with less than 25 years old:

Valid answers: 102

* world was created in the Big Bang (Big Bang): 93,9%

* God created the world: 0,0%

* do not know / I have no opinion: 3,0%

* other:3%

It means that 0 out of 102 persons answered that don't believe that God
created the word. The title with "0.0%" is misleading because it looks like
less than 1 in 1000. (My friends with more statistical background would ever
ask for more samples to be happy to write a 0.0%.)

------
fasteo
A 0.0% result in a survey is a clear indication of a poor poll design.

------
greenpizza13
I also read that a lot of Icelanders subscribe to the idea that God kicked off
the Big Bang, so the 93% there does contain theists.

Iceland has a relatively low population (~300,000) with the highest internet
adoption rate per capita in the world. I wonder if it would be very hard to
just poll them all.

